# how much hay for winter?



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

This is my first winter with sheep. I have 10 ewes who will hopefully be pregnant, due in April. How many tons of hay would you estimate? The hay guy says 3 - 4 tons... I am thinking I might need more. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## RV & IDF (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't measure it in small numbers. I have 200 head of sheep and feed approximately 500 round bales of 4x4 size hay per year, plus 20 tonnes of grain.
I think I would estimate that a square bale of hay would feed 10 ewes for the day, plus grain. I mostly feed 2nd cut to my pregnant ewes in the last 2 mos of pregnancy....depending on breed.


----------



## bronc (Jul 17, 2013)

I started with 10, without looking back over my records, id say you are looking at roughly 1 large round bale (approx. 1300#) every 10 days. Wouldnt hurt to have more, better to have some left over than be scrambling for hay in the dead of winter.


----------



## mooncreekfarm (Jul 21, 2014)

I feed 3 lbs per day per ewe plus I supplement with grain and a protein tub. I start feeding hay when the snow hits the ground and keep the sheep up at barn until late spring when the snow melts and can put them back out on pasture. I also divide the feedings to twice a day that way there is not so much waste.


----------



## mooncreekfarm (Jul 21, 2014)

I should have added we use 80 lbs bales. It's easier to weigh out and for me too handle it.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Does the hay man provide the lab analysis for his hay? The quality will affect how much you need. If you can't get lab results, look at it, it's it leafy or stemmy? Is there still a bit of green left? It is easier for a newbie to compare two kinds of hay than make a snap judgement. 

I use a 5 lbs/head/day estimate, and our winter can be long enough I plan on 6 months of hay. I estimate my ewes at 150 lbs each. But... I let them pick the good stuff out of the hay and I get my bedding from what is left behind. If you have all second cutting alfalfa and a different bedding material you can probably do less. 

I'm a newbie, still leaning, I may adjust this over time.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input. Much appreciated


----------



## trainv (Apr 30, 2013)

for 16 blk face, I feed approx. 8 ton chopped, approx. 100 lbs small bales


----------



## Wollett (Jan 21, 2013)

mooncreekfarm said:


> I feed 3 lbs per day per ewe plus I supplement with grain and a protein tub. I start feeding hay when the snow hits the ground and keep the sheep up at barn until late spring when the snow melts and can put them back out on pasture. I also divide the feedings to twice a day that way there is not so much waste.



Do you weigh each flake of hay from a square bale? Last year was our first year lambing and our ewes came out way to thin so I'd like to readjust to give them a better start this spring after lambing.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Wollett said:


> Do you weigh each flake of hay from a square bale? Last year was our first year lambing and our ewes came out way to thin so I'd like to readjust to give them a better start this spring after lambing.


Check the hay quality as well as quantity. They can get their fill and still lose weight if the quality is low.


----------



## mooncreekfarm (Jul 21, 2014)

Yes we do weigh but I should also say when the the ewes are pregnant and about 2 months before lambing and then until they go back out to pasture I also throw in a flake or two of alfalfa everyday, and that is for about 10 ewes and lambs. No I have not had analysis of the hay. It is Timothy hay mixed with some grass and alfalfa, some stems in it and the sheep eat around it and then it becomes bedding. I chose to carefully watch the ewes food intake during the last months of gestation so the lambs are not to big to deliver. Been there, done that, and won't happen again, bad outcomes. Yes, we do use 80 lbs bales, that size works for us and where it is stored. We also supplement with grain, sweet cob and a protein tub. Happy and healthy ewes and lambs.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Also depends on how cold the winter is going to be. The colder it is, the more they have to eat.

Mine burned through, what would normally be enough hay to last until next haying season... 2 months early last winter. In this area, finding hay during the winter,,, specially good quality hay is nearly impossible.

This year, I have put up 5 tons, 10,000lbs I meant to say. Besides my sheep, I have two goats, two miniature horses and two Icelandic horses I have to feed.

If you can afford it and have the room, is better to get a bit more hay than you think you will need. That way if the winter is really bad, you won't run out of fodder.


----------



## Trainwrek (Aug 23, 2014)

Jeez IDK "tons". But I have found that I need 25 bales ( 40# squares ) per sheep to get through a Vermont winter.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Trainwrek said:


> Jeez IDK "tons". But I have found that I need 25 bales ( 40# squares ) per sheep to get through a Vermont winter.


That is about half a ton?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

dlskidmore said:


> That is about half a ton?


Yes, should be a half a ton of hay.


----------



## trainv (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't weigh my feed but watch my animals, give what they eat in about 15 mins. Then they go and drink and rest for their cud, happy and content!!!


----------



## Maxpowers (Apr 4, 2012)

I just did the math using the Montana State sheep ration program http://www.msusheepration.montana.edu/default.aspx and the numbers from the my hay analysis from last years hay. 

To feed 10 ewes and 2 rams from Nov 1 to Jun 1 with the ewes getting pregnant in November which also makes them due in April. It would take me 10,350 lbs of hay or 207 square bales if they actually weight 50lbs each. 

This year we didn't really get worthwhile grass in Michigan until the beginning of June. I figured 5lbs per ram per day, so if you don't have them deduct 2130lbs. 

I did 3lbs per day for the first two months, for 10 ewes that's 1800lbs.

Stuck with that hay ration for the next two months but added 1/4lb of grain so 1800lbs of hay and 150lbs of grain.

That puts us into the last month of pregnancy, 4.5lbs of hay and .5 of grain per day. 1350lbs of hay, 150lbs of grain.

Now it's April and they're feeding twins. 6lbs of hay, 1lb of grain per day. 1800lbs of hay, 300lbs of grain.

In May 5lbs of hay, 1lb of grain per day. 1500lbs of hay, 300 grain.

Assuming you're not feeding rams and to be safe plan for the bales not being a full 50lbs, it seems like I get a lot of 40lbs bales. It would take 206 bales or a little over 4 tons to feed for 6 months under the system I use, but that's with a grain supplement.


----------

